# murrels inlet 11/26



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I must be doing something horribly wrong! not a bite, Nada,,, zero, any advice would be great .. I was free lining shrimp, double bottom rigging shrimp, Ive never been skunked, I went Friday, and then today. I fished the incoming tide, back creeks, and the main channel, around the jetty's etc... didn't look like anyone else was doing to much either.. Is this a seasonal slump?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

from the people ive talked to around little river to pawleys the fishing is hit and miss with one capt telling me the only bite hes been able to get was from seabass at 3 miles


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*3 mile*

3 mile always produces somthing, but the seas where 4 footers today, I just thought there would be somthing in the inlet, I mean, not even a bite from 8 am to 2 pm, thats nuts


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah this is the slowest part of the year i believe, but have u tried any of the river for cats, just find a deep hole from dec through march and ur likely to get some pullage


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You used to have much better reports fishing from the Kayak recorder.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*I was thinkin the same thing*

your not nearly as moble in a kayak as you are in a boat, you have to make your work stick when your in a kayak, in a boat you have to many choices, It would appear I dont fish as hard as I would in the kayak, Im getting fat stupid and lazy, Or its the area Im fishing?, or its the season? I was fishing from the kayak in the spring and summer, now Im fishin from a boat in winter, got to figure something out, because its been a waste of gas up to this point...LOL


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

villagerecorder said:


> I must be doing something horribly wrong! not a bite, Nada,,, zero, any advice would be great .. I was free lining shrimp, double bottom rigging shrimp, Ive never been skunked, I went Friday, and then today. I fished the incoming tide, back creeks, and the main channel, around the jetty's etc... didn't look like anyone else was doing to much either.. Is this a seasonal slump?


Are you trying to use that thick trolling line to fish for trout in the inlet? Had much better luck using 8lb test.... Just a thought


----------

